# Any Sch club near the Los Angeles area?



## anetaze (May 10, 2009)

Hello,

I was wondering if you can recommend a good trainer and club in the Los Angeles, CA area?

Thank you.

Best,
Aneta


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

How far are you willing to drive? There is a club in Lancaster about an hour and half north of LA, Der Hundesport Performance Klub. 

http://www.dhpkschutzhund.com/


----------



## anetaze (May 10, 2009)

Well, I was hoping for a closer location than that but I may have no choice.


----------



## anetaze (May 10, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: GSD4LIFE21How far are you willing to drive? There is a club in Lancaster about an hour and half north of LA, Der Hundesport Performance Klub.
> 
> http://www.dhpkschutzhund.com/


Hi Marie,

I just looked at the website and their club seem really interesting. Thank you for that link, I really appreciate it.

Are you a member of this club?


----------

